# Sewing project Scrubs bags for NHS staff



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2020)

I have been asked to make some drawstring bags for NHS staff to put their scrubs in, so that they can then put the whole lot in their washing machine at 60 without contamination.  

The bags need to be ‘about the size of a PE kit bag and made of cotton so that it can be washed at 60.
I am going to use some old sheets that I have.  I have a few people around that can then take them in for the staff.

If you can help get sewing.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> I have been asked to make some drawstring bags for NHS staff to put their scrubs in, so that they can then put the whole lot in their washing machine at 60 without contamination.
> 
> The bags need to be ‘about the size of a PE kit bag and made of cotton so that it can be washed at 60.
> I am going to use some old sheets that I have.  I have a few people around that can then take them in for the staff.
> ...


Sorry , but why are not sending to the Laudry with hospital stuff? I know most hospitals to do not normal uniform laundry service. The point of wering scrubs is they are sent to the Industrial Laundries.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> I have been asked to make some drawstring bags for NHS staff to put their scrubs in, so that they can then put the whole lot in their washing machine at 60 without contamination.
> 
> The bags need to be ‘about the size of a PE kit bag and made of cotton so that it can be washed at 60.
> I am going to use some old sheets that I have.  I have a few people around that can then take them in for the staff.
> ...


I have just been informed by a friend a sewing machine shop /fabric company  near here , has been asked by NHS for sewers to see scrubs.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Sorry , but why are not sending to the Laudry with hospital stuff? I know most hospitals to do not normal uniform laundry service. The point of wering scrubs is they are sent to the Industrial Laundries.


They are not always offered laundry service.  You are right it would be good if it was, but since they are still taking their stuff home this is something we can do for them. 

 I know some prefer to do this if they find scrubs that fit.  Otherwise they get into work and have to take their pick, sometimes of scrubs that are far too big, or even worse too small.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> They are not always offered laundry service.  You are right it would be good if it was, but since they are still taking their stuff home this is something we can do for them.
> 
> I know some prefer to do this if they find scrubs that fit.  Otherwise they get into work and have to take their pick, sometimes of scrubs that are far too big, or even worse too small.


I am well aware of this as I am vertically challenged  and I have in the past nearly tripped up wearing scrubs that were too long.
I also wonder if they all have washing machines that do a 60 degree wash , as I understand some newer ones dont. I know me machine does do 60 degree washes but the cycle is 2+ to 3 hours. Where my old machine the 60 degree wash was nearer an hour.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2020)

The 60 deg wash is required for chefs whites too and daughter had terrible trouble with insurers getting her washing machine replaced with another suitable one after they were flooded - always cos a lot more.  Same there with their whites - she also buys her own so she knows she has ones that fit her.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2020)

I did not realize that as when got our last machine,as Hotpoint could not get the parts to repair, the cover we had gave us alike for like replacement. I was surprised as I did  not think they did those insurances any more, and the machine was 10 years old.


----------

